# Simbología de Electronica



## Neodymio (Dic 7, 2010)

Hola, la verdad que no se si va acá pero me gustó lo que voy a poner.
Se trata de los diferentes simbolos de componentes electrónicos

Se sacó de http://www.simbologia-electronica.com/

En la misma pagina si entran pueden pasar el mouse sobre el objeto y te aparece una foto real del mismo

Antenas










Atenuadores





Audio y video













Bobinas e inductores





Circuitos, bloques, etapas


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 7, 2010)

Lo continúo ya que no enntran mas de 15 imagenes




































VER EN PAGINA ORIGINAL


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 7, 2010)




----------



## Neodymio (Dic 7, 2010)

Eso es todo gracias por pasar
PD: gracias fogonazo por el arreglo


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

Felicitaciones por tanta data subida, mas de uno podra ver simbolos que no sabia que exixtian......   

Yo fui uno! 

Saludos y nuevamente Felicitaciones.


----------



## Electronec (Dic 8, 2010)

Buena recopilación...........si señor!!!

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 8, 2010)

Qué maravilla, ahora lo interesante es tenerlos para Livewire.


----------

